# Mountain Tactical



## OneMoreCone (Oct 3, 2017)

Hey everyone. I apologize if this has been discussed before. I did a few forum searches on Mountain Tactical Institute and didn't find much, just a few mentions of it here and there. Does anyone have any experience with them or recommendations? Looking to possibly get their PJ workout plan to have a structured training plan to prepare for indoc. Thanks in advance!


----------



## CDG (Oct 3, 2017)

Mountain Tactical was formerly known as Military Athlete, Mountain Athlete, or Rescue Athlete; depending on which program you were following.  They have a lot of great specific training plans, and several members here have used those plans to successfully complete various selections and schools.  They do their research, and typically will always bring in people from whatever community they are building a plan for.  For example, they consulted with some TACPs for the TACP Schoolhouse plan, SEALs for the BUD/S plan, etc.


----------



## JPL (Oct 4, 2017)

Buy their athletes subscription, it is $20 a month. Use it to check out and see if you like what they produce. I really like a lot of their workouts and plan on doing their BUD/s plan as well as some of their other plans. I have their PJ plan printed, but I cannot comment on it as I have no idea what PJ training is like.


----------



## CDG (Oct 4, 2017)

JPL said:


> Buy their athletes subscription, it is $20 a month. Use it to check out and see if you like what they produce. I really like a lot of their workouts and plan on doing their BUD/s plan as well as some of their other plans. I have their PJ plan printed, but I cannot comment on it as I have no idea what PJ training is like.



Their subscription is $29 a month.  Unless I am missing something.


----------



## JPL (Oct 4, 2017)

CDG said:


> Their subscription is $29 a month.  Unless I am missing something.


I just checked and you are right! My bad.


----------



## OneMoreCone (Oct 4, 2017)

CDG said:


> Mountain Tactical was formerly known as Military Athlete, Mountain Athlete, or Rescue Athlete; depending on which program you were following.  They have a lot of great specific training plans, and several members here have used those plans to successfully complete various selections and schools.  They do their research, and typically will always bring in people from whatever community they are building a plan for.  For example, they consulted with some TACPs for the TACP Schoolhouse plan, SEALs for the BUD/S plan, etc.



Thanks CDG. I had actually come across the Rescue Athlete facebook page but it was inactive - and the site was down. Had been wondering what happened to it. Sounds solid, I will be getting it now that I have confirmation it's good to go. Much appreciated.


----------



## OneMoreCone (Oct 4, 2017)

JPL said:


> Buy their athletes subscription, it is $20 a month. Use it to check out and see if you like what they produce. I really like a lot of their workouts and plan on doing their BUD/s plan as well as some of their other plans. I have their PJ plan printed, but I cannot comment on it as I have no idea what PJ training is like.



Ok, thanks for the information. I will definitely look in to the subscription vs individual plan and see what's better suited for my situation. Good luck with your BUD/S prep!


----------



## Evans (Jan 30, 2018)

Just to highjack a thread instead of create a new one, I'm looking into the RASP 1&2 training program and it mentions swims as a part of some of the days. I just PCS'd and haven't found a pool anywhere near. How detrimental is it to leave out the swim for the Mountain Tactical programs or is there a recommended substitute for the swims until I can find a pool?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 30, 2018)

@Evans Great job using the site search function!  To this day I still find threads I've not seen before that lead me down a rabbit hole of distraction!


----------



## Evans (Jan 30, 2018)

@Ooh-Rah Thank you, I do what I can to make life easy for all of us. I've been a lurker for a while, so I learned to search function real well. It's a pretty handy piece of technology.


----------



## sah2117 (Jan 30, 2018)

Evans said:


> Just to highjack a thread instead of create a new one, I'm looking into the RASP 1&2 training program and it mentions swims as a part of some of the days. I just PCS'd and haven't found a pool anywhere near. How detrimental is it to leave out the swim for the Mountain Tactical programs or is there a recommended substitute for the swims until I can find a pool?


I’m not a fitness expert, but I do know that Rob Shaul is extremely approachable with questions about his programs. If you shoot him an email he’ll get back to you within a day or two with answers to your questions.


----------



## CDG (Jan 30, 2018)

Evans said:


> Just to highjack a thread instead of create a new one, I'm looking into the RASP 1&2 training program and it mentions swims as a part of some of the days. I just PCS'd and haven't found a pool anywhere near. How detrimental is it to leave out the swim for the Mountain Tactical programs or is there a recommended substitute for the swims until I can find a pool?



If you're already comfortable in the water, it won't be that detrimental.  Rob is a big proponent of "sport" specific training.  So you train exactly what the school/selection is going to ask of you.  You can just substitute in any sort of cardio for the swims to get the aerobic benefit.  Or, what I have done when I have been away from water, is do sets of pushups and flutter kicks to get the muscle fatigue you get from swimming.


----------



## Evans (Jan 31, 2018)

Thank you both, I really appreciate the input. I've heard nothing but great things about the programs, I just didn't want to be cheating myself by not swimming if it called for swimming. I'll send an email out to see if there are any specific replacements they recommend and update the thread what info I get. @CDG I wasn't thinking of it from the muscle fatigue standpoint, thank you for bringing that up.


----------



## Evans (Feb 1, 2018)

Contacted MTI and asked the same question as above. They recommended doing rows as a substitute. They also got back to me very fast, so kudos to them for that. Everything I've seen about the plans have impressed me, and the quick response and helpfulness only won me over that much more.


----------



## CDG (Feb 1, 2018)

Evans said:


> Contacted MTI and asked the same question as above. They recommended doing rows as a substitute. They also got back to me very fast, so kudos to them for that. Everything I've seen about the plans have impressed me, and the quick response and helpfulness only won me over that much more.



MTI has always had outstanding customer service.  Their plans an get repetitive, but they have the best customer service out there when it comes to fitness companies.


----------



## PDL (Apr 14, 2018)

I am a huge fan of the programming so far.  Seems like CrossFit but with progression and actual reasoning.


----------

